# ISO Paula Deen Pasta Dish



## tweedee (Mar 7, 2005)

Did anyone see that dish that Paula Deen cooked this afternoon?. It was kind of like lasagna but instead of using lasagna noodles she used angel hair pasta and it looked really good.


----------



## nicole (Mar 7, 2005)

Is this it Tweed?
2 cups canned diced tomatoes 
2 cups tomato sauce 
1 cup water 
1/2 cup diced onion 
1/2 cup diced green bell pepper 
2 cloves garlic, chopped 
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley leaves 
1 1/2 teas***ns Italian seasoning 
1 1/2 teas***ns House Seasoning, recipe follows 
1 1/2 teas***ns seasoning salt 
1 1/2 teas***ns sugar 
2 small bay leaves 
1 1/2 pounds ground beef 
8 ounces uncooked angel hair pasta 
1 cup grated cheddar 
1 cup grated Monterey Jack 


Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. 



In a stockpot, combine the tomatoes, tomato sauce, water, onions, peppers, garlic, parsley, seasoning mixtures, sugar, and bay leaves. Bring to a boil over high heat, and then reduce the heat and let simmer, covered, for 1 hour. Crumble the ground beef in a large skillet. Cook over medium-high heat until fully cooked, with no pink color remaining. Drain the fat from the meat, and then add the ground beef to the stockpot. Simmer for 20 more minutes. Cook the pasta according to the package directions. Cover the bottom of a 13 by 9 by 2-inch pan with sauce. Add a layer of pasta and then a little less than 1/2 of each cheese; repeat the layers, ending with the sauce. Bake in the oven for 30 minutes. Top the casserole with the remaining cheese, return it to the oven, and continue to cook until the cheese is melted and bubbly, about 5 more minutes. Cut into squares before serving. 

House Seasoning: 
1 cup salt 
1/4 cup black pepper 
1/4 cup garlic powder 





Mix ingredients together and store in an airtight container for up to 6 months. 

Yield: 1 1/2 cups 
Preparation tine: 15 minutes 
Cooking time: 20 minutes 
Ease of Preparation: Easy


----------



## tweedee (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes mam, and it looked really wonderful watching Paula fix it.


----------



## nicole (Mar 8, 2005)

I wonder why the teaspoons are blocked out on the recipe?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 8, 2005)

rofl, this censor app. is the funniest thing going with the new site!!!!  unfortunately, tsps. have the slang word for feces in it.


----------



## Dina (Sep 25, 2006)

Tweedee,
Just go here http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show_pa to find all of her recipes.


----------



## shipsee2000 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks a bunch, I will check that out


----------

